# Dog friendly slug repellent



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

I know this isnt strictly dog related but I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to keep the slugs and snails from destroying my garden and eating all my plants.

Tarnus and I have spent a lot of time, money and effort over the past year making our garden nice for us and for Izzy and now its pretty much done and Im so happy with it but Im dreading the slugs destroying everything (they've already eaten the flowers off one of my plants), I cant put slug pellets down in case Izzy ingests any!

The only thing I could think of was buying a plant which they find really tasty so that hopefully they only go for that and not the others?

Any ideas would be much appreciated!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

slugs are partial to beer lol... so you could make some beer traps, putting salt around your plants should also help.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

If you have a hoover you empty like a dyson, next time empty the dog hair you hoover up on the veg patch, the slugs get stuck in it. My corguettes have a nice pile of black hair round them and no slugs


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm currently favouring 'Lancaster Bomber' as my weapon of choice against the little turds.
They'd destroyed 7 plants, then I put some of that down in an old margarine tub and the next morning there must have been about 50 slugs in there.

The dogs haven't been near it, I cover it up in the day, but you can get proper 'slug pubs' that are more discreet.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> slugs are partial to beer lol... so you could make some beer traps, putting salt around your plants should also help.


I was also going to suggest beer! My auntie used to put saucers of beer down her garden near her plants. 

No living creature can resist alcohol. :lol:


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

You can buy traps that you put beer in (not lager). You can also put a copper band around pots to stop them climbing in, they get a shock crossing copper.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

We feed them 

We get reduced salad items, cucumbers, lettuce etc, and sprinkle that around the pots/plants.

Been doing that for a few years now, and they don't touch the garden plants. Hasnt seemed to have increased their numbers either.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Someone once advertised a chemical-free, 100% successful slug killer. The people who answered the advert received a 4 inch square block of wood and a small hammer. The instructions said to place the slug or snail on the wood, and strike with the hammer until it was dead. 

A disappointed customer went to trading standards. The seller won the case on the grounds that if the instructions were followed, nothing had been claimed that was untrue.

So you can go round at night and bash them with a hammer, which is not only dog friendly, but hugely entertaining to your canine friend.

Gemmaa, what a waste of Lancaster Bomber! Something horrid like Tenants would do.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I think you can get nematodes for slugs too. 

Some plants are more tasty to slugs & snails, only some of ours get chomped so we try to avoid planting those that they like most.


----------



## slugbell (May 31, 2012)

I like most gardeners suffer from slugs and snails in this damp weather I have tried beer traps, copper tape, and wire salt, egg shells, even throwing them in my neighbours garden ( just kidding ) etc all these methods are not practical long lasting and are harmful to our wildlife. recently a lady Hosta grower recommended a new device to control slugs and snails called the slugbell she has used it and found it to be absolutely brilliant at controlling them. I have just ordered 6 of them to place around my hostas and other flowers in my garden , There web page is The Slug Bell : The Worlds Best & Safest Slugs & Snail Pest control device and are *PET i.e. Cat , Dog , Bird and wildlife Safe* Brilliant for pet owners ,they I will try anything to keep my garden looking how it should whilst protecting natures cycle


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Crushed egg shell.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

A BB gun, sorry !:laugh:
Was just reading another thread.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Snoringbear said:


> You can buy traps that you put beer in (not lager). You can also put a copper band around pots to stop them climbing in, they get a shock crossing copper.


Copper is really effective. If I've got anything that gets really battered by slugs, I grow it in pots with copper tape around.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Gemmaa, what a waste of Lancaster Bomber! Something horrid like Tenants would do.


Haha, yeah I keep expecting to find my dad in the bowls. 

There must be well over 50 in the bowls, so I'll get something gross this week, for the stragglers.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Paganman said:


> Crushed egg shell.


All through the year I save my egg shells and put round my strewberries when they start to ripen. The little pests don't like crawling over egg shells, it scratches thier poor little bellies:laugh:

It works pretty well and the shells do the darden good as well, or so I am told


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been searching for ages for a pet safe slug killer but every time I research their claims and it turns out they are not safe!
I use eggshells but they don't always work. My beer traps are great but some get away. Beer traps and some hunting at night in the summer work the best.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Nematodes here. They keep them away for about 6 weeks then need to re-apply.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Slug-Nemat...1989229&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=nematodes&psc=1


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Do they have a full list of ingredients?
There is a loophole with most products. My research so far shows this about some 'safe' killers;
"As it turns out, iron phosphate combined with EDTA isn't just toxic to snails, it's toxic to dogs and cats. In case you wonder why dogs and cats would even eat iron phosphate, well, they don't, but the other so called "inert" ingredient in Sluggo is wheat, which just about all animals are attracted to, including earth worms, which die from eating the entire sluggo mixture.

So here we have it, we've been lied to because of a loophole - ETDA is listed as an inert ingredient. Now Sluggo is still less likely to poison your cat and dog, but reports are slowly coming in that it's happening. And worse yet, the EDTA is bad for the environment and so is the fact that the stuff is killing the earthworms in your garden. At least the old metaldehyde-based snail bait didn't kill earthworms, and at least it listed its toxic ingredients."


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes, nematodes will take them out & they will start to work quite quickly, just make sure you get the type thats safe for kids & pets.
Full range here & you can contact producers for any uncertainties or queries, but, they will work

https://www.nematodesdirect.co.uk/?gclid=CMrUqe3NntMCFdW7GwodH6gJkQ


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd still have to find full ingredient details


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

Just email them & ask, if you have a specific ingredient in mind then tell them, they are the producers of the product, by the way, nematodes are naturally occurring


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

I am. Plus another that claims to be safe.


----------



## applecrumlin (Mar 8, 2015)

Do you realise that nematodes are small worms?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Izzysmummy said:


> I know this isnt strictly dog related but I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to keep the slugs and snails from destroying my garden and eating all my plants.
> 
> Tarnus and I have spent a lot of time, money and effort over the past year making our garden nice for us and for Izzy and now its pretty much done and Im so happy with it but Im dreading the slugs destroying everything (they've already eaten the flowers off one of my plants), I cant put slug pellets down in case Izzy ingests any!
> 
> ...


Have you tried beer traps? My daughter has used them and they seem to work. You could try putting them out after the dogs have had their last pee and checking them and removing them first thing in the morning if the dogs may show interest in them worse ways.


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Bit of everything here,beer traps,egg shells,copper tape,hunting them at night.my nan just goes round and chops them in half with scissors.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

We use nematodes


----------



## Legshand (Aug 28, 2016)

applecrumlin said:


> Do you realise that nematodes are small worms?


Yes, they are a predator & slugs are one of their prey, they get inside them


----------

